# Gay Test



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 20, 2016)

Actually, I noticed the guy first.

He could have been my uncles twin brother.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Actually, I noticed the guy first.
> 
> He could have been my uncles twin brother.


Excuses....excuses........face it, you're gay.    .....


----------



## mdk (Jun 20, 2016)

That single suspender look he is sporting is all the rage at the fashion shows.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 20, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I noticed the guy first.
> ...



Nope
If I had a picture of uncle Jim, you'd understand.

Right down to the farmers suntan


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 20, 2016)

Hell, he takes up most of the picture, how can you not notice him?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Hell, he takes up most of the picture, how can you not notice him?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2016)

*Test #2




*


----------



## norwegen (Jun 20, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


>


Oh, dang.

I'm gay.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 20, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> *Test #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, I"m not gay after all.

I can't see the picture


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 20, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


>


What fat guy???


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 28, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


>


I have a test to see if you republicans are really anti gay. Would you like to see those two girls have sex with each other or would that disgust you? Simple question.


----------

